# Driving on NC beaches - what beaches?



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Can we get a sticky of what beaches driving is allowed on and relevant info? Something like:

*Beach:* (name of beach)

*When:* (all year or specific months)

*Rules:* (maybe a link)

*Permit info:* (yes/no, price or link)


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Carolina Beach.* AKA Freeman park. Known to the locals as The North End. Driving permitted year round with a seasonal or daily pass.
$20.00 daily or $100.00 year.
*Fort Fisher.* AKA Fort Fisher State recreational Area. Known to the locals as The South End. Driving permitted year round with exceptions to nights during the summer. $10.00 daily pass or $50.00 year.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

North Topsail {New River inlet} free year round, don't be a dumba$$...

Topsail Beach, south inlet http://topsailbeach.org/ 1st Oct til Mar 31st midnight... stickers are $50 non resident, $25 resident and $0 for handicapped... same rules as above... stickers go on sale mid Sept...

you'll need your HC card that you get with your hangtag to get your free sticker...


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks all.
Please put in any restrictions for night time if there are any. I want to stay the night when I go and would love to have a list if the places you can stay over and fish.

Another question I would have is night "driving" is not allowed, does that mean the vehicle has to be off the sand at night? Can one set up their fishing spot and just not drive at night?
Thanks.
beagle


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, no vehicles on the beach at night during closures. Im gonna unstick the thread since there is not a ton of responses though.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Fort Fisher 24 hr. access goes into affect Sept. 15 to March 14. Good luck.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!


----------

